# Post Graduation In Australia???



## shaheeen (Jul 18, 2012)

AOA i want to know that after doing mbbs in pakistan, what is the best option FCPS, USMLE or AMC(aus). I m interested in australia, can anyone guide when to go australia, after mbbs or after fcps? Help needed from seniors!


----------



## Alexanders (Mar 25, 2014)

Well, application process can be an overwhelming challenge and therefore our well trained and experienced counsellors guide and support you through all steps starting from personalized counselling right till safe arrival on campus. Great source!


----------



## Rajesh Saagar (May 5, 2014)

Anybody provide references and online source for applying to the post-graduation in Australia.


----------



## mika2010 (Aug 5, 2014)

Are you considering doing your postgraduate studies in Australia? Grad schools.com and Masterminds.com can all help you look around and find a graduate school in Australia that fits your needs. There are literally hundreds of graduate programs and dozens of schools for you to choose from. Australia is one of the best countries in the world to obtain your postgraduate education, so it’s definitely worth taking a look.


----------



## shaheeen (Jul 18, 2012)

All i want is to get postgrad training from Australia.Allah help me.


----------



## Zede (Sep 6, 2014)

shaheeen said:


> All i want is to get postgrad training from Australia.Allah help me.


you cannot do post graduate training in Australia without first passing AMC part 1 (MCQ) exam. once you have passed that you have some chance of getting a hospital RMO job but the chances are slim (slim , not nonexistent) however all the employers require that you have some form of registration with medical board of Australia .. and you can either get limited registration (but for this you will first need a job offer) or you can do your part 2 that is the clinical skills and once you are done with both parts your chances of getting a job increase and then you get general registration after which you can apply for post-graduate training.
Do keep in mind that if you try hard enough n luck is on your side , you may be able to get a job right after part 1. But the timing of taking part 1 is important .. also competition has become tough as more n more IMG give AMC .. but if you really know what to study and how to answer questions then it becomes easier for you to pass .. I was lucky to get my guidance from an IMG who passed both parts and is having training in surgery now, he gave me good guidance and i followed it and was able to pass my mcq's in very little time.


----------



## shaheeen (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks a lot Dr.Zede. it really helped me a lot.. One more thing how much is time gap b/w giving mcqs test and clinical?


----------



## Zede (Sep 6, 2014)

it depends on you, once you have passed part1 , you become eligible for part 2, its upto you now how soon you want to attempt clinical. you then apply to sit clinical and the AMC will give you a tentative date (which ever slot is available free with them) you can accept that slot or not

- - - Updated - - -

are you thinking of giving part one?


----------



## shaheeen (Jul 18, 2012)

Actually I m in 2nd year mbbs and it's prof time. I 'll surely give amc thats why I want to prepare myself from now.Can you guide me which subjects(from basics) I should focus more?


----------

